# What did you get ?



## john pen (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a few excellant knives, a strainer that stands alone or stradles your sink, a new polder thermometer (I melted the old one), a garlic press and pizza cutter a resteraunt grade 14 inch aluminum frying pan, a Giada Delorentas cook book plus some clothes....


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 25, 2006)

I got Food to Die for by Patricia Cornwell, 2 new BBQ thermometers, an instant read thermometer, foil, mustard, ketchup, food saver bags, bubble bath stuff, a 12 bottle wine fridge, and an awesome craft from my kids. 

It is all wonderful.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 25, 2006)

Look what I got.        



 



Also got two digital Therm, 2 stick therm, a grill light the new Dr. BBQ book (can I get that autographed?) and 30 min meals by RR.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 25, 2006)

you don't deserve that.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a rock.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 25, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Look what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal Bill!  You're gonna really appreciate the WSM!!


----------



## chris1237 (Dec 25, 2006)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/Slideshow.j ... 5g2h2&Ux=1

Also got a pair of new work boots, some knives, grill light/fan thing some money and gift cards.

Chris


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a really nice metal detector, several pairs of jeans, a very nice large framed picture my kids made of several different pictures cut and pasted of me and them together, with a poem about dads between pics, a gift cert. to my favorite steak house ("Texas Roadhouse"), a yearly renewal to the sportsmens club I belong to..... and some reallyyyyyyyyyy sexy lingerie!!!!!!!

















hey what do you mean the lingerie isn't for me???   Of course it is..... just because SHE wears it... doesn't mean it's not for me!!! [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 25, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":c34gopu3][quote="Bill The Grill Guy":c34gopu3]Look what I got.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal Bill!  You're gonna really appreciate the WSM!![/quote:c34gopu3]

30 minute meates by RR and a WSM. Isn't it diametrically opposed cookin'? A cookbook for fast meals and a slow cooker. 

Was it converted to an electric smoker?  [smilie=eek2.gif]  I see that electric controller trying to hide behind that little house. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif][/quote:c34gopu3]

BFD, the 30 minute meals are what you cook while waiting for the WSM to finish cooking. You can eat a lot of food if your butt is big enough. 

BTW, I got a 



I also got an electric shaver and few other goodies! The best present I got was having my family ALL together for Christmas!


----------



## john pen (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey nick, looks like some sausage is on the horizen with the new smoker !!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 25, 2006)

I got a two lb bag of Texas BBQ Rub's new rub "Texas Wild" and a new pair of their black gloves. Also got a 20lb box of apple wood chunks, a new BBQ apron, a new watch, some clothes which included a Detroit Lions T-Shirt which I won't wear out in public, and a THERMOPEN [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif], and some golf stuff and a $50 GC to GFS. All in all not a bad day.


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 26, 2006)

I was funded a WSM by my dear mother, sisterbea.  I have to order it so Puff still has chance to get one before I do. 

I also got a heavy duty saucepan and silicone basting brush and a spatula big enough to flip two big patties at the same time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Got this cool T shirt from my SIL. She gets to go to all the shows. (lucky stiff) Works for a company that vends cool stuff for HD's


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Sure looks like all you guys were good all season!  :roll: Some may find it funny but Val and I don't exchange gifts on Christmas. We just buy what ever we want threw the year. Yea, I keep track. I'm only two more pairs of shoes and a few new dresses from my new pit.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 26, 2006)

I got a bunch of new studio stuff for the podcasts...Now the set up look more like a mini-radio station/production studio then me just sitting at a desk looking at a computer screen!

Doing a test run with with today with a buddy and then using it for real later this week on the Ray Lampe podcast!

New Alesis 8 mixer (USB interface)
New Shure PG58 Mic
New Windscreen
New Headphones (cans)
And some misc connection cables for the laptop to run to the PC.

Should make the guests sound even better as I will be able to tweak them with the EQ...I will mostly likely sound better as well...but I already have a golden voice so it may not be THAT noticeable!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh YEAH!! [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 26, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sure looks like all you guys were good all season!  :roll: Some may find it funny but Val and I don't exchange gifts on Christmas. We just buy what ever we want threw the year. Yea, I keep track. *I'm only two more pairs of shoes and a few new dresses from my new pit. *





Yeah...me too. [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif] 

...and a dishwasher, mink coat, hope diamond, mercedes, etc.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Bout time Puff !!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Bout time Puff !!!!!


It's just an empty box, found it down the street 8)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

Congratulations Puff!


----------



## john pen (Dec 26, 2006)

Nice puff...now get cooking !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

Good deal Puff!!  Congratualtions!!


----------



## DaleP (Dec 26, 2006)

Puff you are going to like how it holds temps. 

I got a cot for sleeping on which will be nice at comps. A grill light. A stack of Ben Franklins from the in laws. A few sauces. A food mandoline (sp) and some clothes.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Hooray for Puff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He finally got one!


----------



## Griff (Dec 26, 2006)

Puff

Does the WSM under the tree mean you were a good boy last year? You're going to love it. What, and when, will be your first cook on it?

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Puff
> 
> Does the WSM under the tree mean you were a good boy last year? You're going to love it. What, and when, will be your first cook on it?
> 
> Griff


I must have done something right  

Breakin' it tomorrow. Not sure what to cook.


----------



## Finney (Dec 26, 2006)

Food related, I got a Cuisinart Professional 11 cup food processor.
Got some other stuff that you guys wouldn't care about.  Overall, it was a good Christmas.

And... A friend sent me some TPJ products......... Thank you.   

Oh yeah... glad you got the WSM, Puff.


----------



## Rob D. (Dec 26, 2006)

food related i got a new kitchen scale and 4 new forchner knives...
my gift to myself was a 500,000 btu weed burner....

Rob


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

We decided to just get small stuf for each other and spent it on the kids and filling the meat freezer. 8) 

Something perfect for my desk at work...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 26, 2006)

I've never tried anything other than his insanity sauce.  I hadn't realize he'd branched out.  If these sauces are anything like the original they are going to last you a long time.  A little goes a long way!

Give us a report on the different flavors when you try them.  Love the "temporary insanity" name!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 26, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> We decided to just get small stuf for each other and spent it on the kids and filling the meat freezer. 8)
> 
> Something perfect for my desk at work...



Get the yogurt ready, you're gonna need it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Food related, I got a Cuisinart Professional 11 cup food processor.
> Got some other stuff that you guys wouldn't care about.  Overall, it was a good Christmas.
> 
> And... A friend sent me some TPJ products......... Thank you.
> ...



I got the same food processor for my birthday. It's a great tool!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 26, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Oh YEAH!! [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]



it's about time Puff.....nice score! Now get to smokin!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 26, 2006)

He won't need any encouraging to start using that toy!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 26, 2006)

Cool Puff and BTGG got WSMs.....you guys are going to love it...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I've never tried anything other than his insanity sauce.  I hadn't realize he'd branched out.  If these sauces are anything like the original they are going to last you a long time.  A little goes a long way!
> 
> Give us a report on the different flavors when you try them.  Love the "temporary insanity" name!



He's got a whole bunch. I have full sized EMPTY bottles of "Hurtin Habanero", and "Scotch Bonnet" at work. Not to mention the bottle of Ultimate, Temporary, and normal Insanity that are in the fridge.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Quick story. A few years back my bro-in-law was at the house. We were doing a mexican buffet. He grabbed the bottle in Insanity and started pouring the stuff on like it was taco-bell mild sauce. To my credit I suggested that he might want to rethink using that much Insanity. Boastfully, "I'm from Columbia and I like it Hot".

To his credit he ate the burrito... but didn't go back for seconds!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 26, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Quick story. A few years back my bro-in-law was at the house. We were doing a mexican buffet. He grabbed the bottle in Insanity and started pouring the stuff on like it was taco-bell mild sauce. To my credit I suggested that he might want to rethink using that much Insanity. Boastfully, "I'm from Columbia and I like it Hot".
> 
> To his credit he ate the burrito... but didn't go back for seconds!


We've had the same type of experince with our homemade horseradish...you might want to go easy with that...."I like it hot can't be to bad"..then a red face tears in the eyes and a runny nose...that's some funny stuff...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 26, 2006)

Man, one time I went to a sushi place and a friend begged the cook to get out the hot sauce....cook kept saying no....finally he relented and brought out a medicine bottle with a eye dropper in it.  Gave us one tiny drop to split between us.  We ordered several beers and each took a dab of it.

Lord All Mighty, I hope that was the hottest thing Dave ever put out, cause I just can't imagine anything hotter.  All the beer and water
and most of the food vanished within seconds, then we walked around
the building in the January air trying to get our mouths to cool down.

Second time he had done it, by the way.  Pretty sure there wasn't a third.
Certainly wasn't a second in my case.


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 26, 2006)

Lets see I got some good books : Steven Raichlen Ribs , Ribs, Ribs , The Redneck Grill by Jeff Foxworthy ( its really a BBQ cook book) , Dr. BBQ`S Barbecue All Year Long Cookbook , Dr. BBQ`S Big Time Barbecue Cookbook, Peace , Love  , and Barbecue. New grill tools set with redwood handles , oak steak platter with carving knives , 2 boxes wine barrel wood chips, some smokey bbq rub, and *2 incoming WSM`S* , will be here by the weekend. I got a great wife and family what can I say !!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 26, 2006)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> Lets see I got some good books : Steven Raichlen Ribs , Ribs, Ribs , The Redneck Grill by Jeff Foxworthy ( its really a BBQ cook book) , Dr. BBQ`S Barbecue All Year Long Cookbook , Dr. BBQ`S Big Time Barbecue Cookbook, Peace , Love  , and Barbecue. New grill tools set with redwood handles , oak steak platter with carving knives , 2 boxes wine barrel wood chips, some smokey bbq rub, and *2 incoming WSM`S* , will be here by the weekend. I got a great wife and family what can I say !!!


Walter......you made out dude!
WOW!


----------



## allie (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats to everyone on their new goodies.  Looks like a good year for most of us!

I got:

WingIt Chicken Wing Fryer
Hamilton Beach 3 qt. Crock Pot with carrying case
Vidalia Onion Cookbook (my home!! but was bought in SC....lol)
Comforter for my bed
Pjs
Lingerie
Sweater
Tshirt
The Sims 2 for PS2
$100 Gift Card
Honey Almond Bath set


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 26, 2006)

Does anybody want a WSM but not have one yet ?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 26, 2006)

Next year they'll all want Eggs


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Good! You bring the butter pecan ice cream next time Neil!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Does anybody want a WSM but not have one yet ?



Cliff I have 2 1/2 WSM's but would love another!  Since nobody replied, can I have first dibs??    

But all I really need is the lid and legs, then that will complete the 1/2 of a WSM I have!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like it was a great Christmas for everyone here.  I cant wait to try out the WSM.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 27, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> *Got a Thermapen*, new pair of boots, coffee pot, shirt, sweater and dress pants for work.


Thermapen's are a must..don't know how I ever got along without one!


----------



## allie (Dec 27, 2006)

> Scarpetta's Winter Table by Patricia Cornwell



ZBQ, I got this one last year!  I LOVE IT!!  Hope you enjoy it as much as I have.  Les had a really hard time finding it.  Finally, the last bookstore he looked in actually had one last copy of it hidden under the counter. lol  I have quite a few of her books and have read them all.  She is my favorite author.


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 27, 2006)

Allie & ZBQ,

I must get my hands on that cookbook! Love Cornwell.

I own all of her books and John Sandford

working on Alexander McCall Smith now


----------



## Griff (Dec 27, 2006)

My wife totally surprised me this year. This was put on my deck on Christmas Eve.





Griff


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> My wife totally surprised me this year. This was put on my deck on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool..that should work real well way up there..


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 27, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> My wife totally surprised me this year. This was put on my deck on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man what a great surprise! 
I'm sure Dats will echo that phrase  
Congrats Mr. Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 27, 2006)

Griff,
You'll send that WSM off some deserving BBQ protogee as you have gotten one step closer to the BBQ gods. 8) 

Enjoy, but don't brag too much about the ease in witch you produce bewitching Q, these guys can't take the pressure!


----------



## Unity (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm anxious to hear your evaluation of how the BGE compares to the WSM.   

--John  8) 
(I figure next time we visit, there'll be _twice_ as much bbq.  :P )


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 28, 2006)

I am anxoius to hear if you can get the 750* plus grilling temps I hear so much about...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> My wife totally surprised me this year. This was put on my deck on Christmas Eve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Griff, 
      Congratulations!!!  *Here's* a link to a board that mainly use Ceramic Cookers.  I'm sure if you need some pointers, they'd be glad to help!  Great group of guys too!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm interested to see if the extreme temps cause the egg to crack...and I'm not being a wise guy.....and let me know how it goes...I might be able to sell the mrs on one if it survives in the Alaska proving grounds....


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 28, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Larry, did you know that there's a guy on that site who's running a Holiday Special on something called Wolfe Rub? How dare he? [smilie=a_huh.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 28, 2006)

Greg Rempe wrote:





> I am anxoius to hear if you can get the 750* plus grilling temps I hear so much about...



Once after a smoking a fish I thought I would open up all the vents to "burn out" any lingering fish smell. I had done a brisket a few days prior so I'm sure the there was a build up of grease on the firebox and fire ring. :roll:  About 20 minutes later I looked out the window and the smoke was bellowing out of Einstein. Thermometer was just over 600 degrees.  At that point I thought better of my plan and shut off the vents. If I would have let it go, I think 700 would have been a possiblity.  8)


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't think we want to get into another ceramic vs wsm debate........ :roll:   it's like foil or no foil....you don't wanna go there


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 28, 2006)

SteerCrazy wrote: 





> I don't think we want to get into another ceramic vs wsm debate........ Rolling Eyes Very Happy it's like foil or no foil....you don't wanna go there Wink



Starting a debate wasn't the purpose. Can't we all just get along   I don't use Einstein to grill or bake, just smoke. I have a gasser that is great for steaks, chops, burgers and all that stuff. No lid on it, just a huge amount of BTUs under cast iron grates. 

I'm actually thinking about getting a WSM. The ceramics are too heavy to lug around which makes them great lawn art. Both smokers have their attributes. Wish I could say the same for that Kingfisher... If the storm misses us I might just give that one another chance


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 28, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> SteerCrazy wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's not what I was talkin about but at least what I WAS talking about has been forgotten, which is good........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 28, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Larry, did you know that there's a guy on that site who's running a Holiday Special on something called Wolfe Rub? How dare he? [smilie=a_huh.gif]



He's such a copy cat!


----------

